# New Railroader Needs Advice



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to model railroading and need some advice. I have just completed my first layout and let me say it was a learning experience. I was stuck at many points, and wish I had bought some sort of book to answer some of mym questions along the way. What book is the best for a comprehensive overview of model railroading (track laying and scenary in particular)? Also, I think I will use code 55 on my next layout, so my next question is how does atlas code 55 compare to peco code 55? Is Atlas code 55 flex track compatible with Peco code 55 turnouts? Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Eric all the same rail codes are compatible to each other. 
You can even mix and match different codes. The problem with n scale is the lack of transition rail joiners. You would have to file down the higher rail, which is pretty easy to do. It is common practice in N and H scale to have a higher/beefier main line then drop to a lower/lighter rail for yards and secondary routes. 
I too am new to the N Scale stuff so I can say anything about the Atlas of Peco stuff with first hand experience. 
I can not help with the books either, my probation officer won't allow me to have any :laugh:


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

haha thanks, i just wasn't sure because i know peco code 55 is code 80 dug deeper into the track. I'm buying a lot of new track tomorrow so i just want an idea of what to look for when i get to the hobby shop.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Somewhere I read that Atlas did that to their tracks the same way (setting the rails deeper in the ties). The only hard stories, I've heard so far, are folks hand laying code 45 track. (hope the size is right without looking)


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

after looking into it a little more and assessing all the costs involved (ballast, new wheels, nice wire cutters) i decided on kato unitrack. i pretty much have a basic layout setup on the computer at 28" by 43" with some interesting ideas for future expansion with a rail yard, some nice scenary, etc. I think it will turn out pretty well once all is said and done. I am limited on space so that's why its so small haha. I'll post pictures when I can, and id appreciate any suggestions for basic layout building.


----------

